# Abstand zum Wehr



## Hannoi1896 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass Wehre im Fluss eine sehr gute stelle für große Brassen sein sollen. Die Frage die sich mir dann stellt, ist folgende: In welchem Abstand sollte man in etwa zum Wehr angeln?

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Wehr: http://media02.myheimat.de/2009/04/16/459051_web.jpg


----------



## dark (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*

Wehre sind generell gute Angelstellen für viele Fischarten... Sauerstoffreiches Wasser, angespülte Nahrung... (vorallem im Sommer ein guter Tipp).

Würde die Brassen nicht direkt in der starken Strömung vermuten, sondern ein paar Meter weiter hinten. Vielleicht hat es auch etwas ruhigere Stellen (hinter einem grossen Stein, oder so)?

Gruss

Dark


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*

Brassen mögens meist etwas ruhiger, also lieber ein paar Meter weg vom Wehr wo sich die Strömung beruhigt hat.
Meist entsteht vor enem Wehr ein ausgespülter Bereich, der hintere, auslaufende teil dieses Kolks würde ich persönlich auf Brassen beangeln, hier ist die Ströming schon ruhiger aber es wird noch viel Nahrung und Sauerstoff eingespült.
Von deinem Bild ausgehend würde ich sagen die doppelte bis dreifache Distanz zum Whe wie auf dem Bild sichtbar würde mir gut erscheinen, allerdings ist das auf die Ferne nicht einfach zu sagen.
Am anderen Ufer scheint eine Art ausbuchtung oder Altarm oder so zus ein, das sieht auch erfolgsträchtig aus wenn tief genug, ich würds hier an der Strömungskante auch mal probieren.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## namycasch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*

Petri.

Ist das Angeln am Wehr bei euch überhaupt erlaubt? Es ist bekannt, dass gerade an Wehren sich die Fische sammeln. Das weiß auch unser Vorstand und hat das Angeln direkt am Wehr verboten. Erst in einem Abstand von 100 Metern ist das Angeln wieder erlaubt. Auch das Anwerfern in Richtung Wehr ist bei uns verboten. Würde erst einmal in die Papiere schauen bevor ich einen Rüffel riskiere.

Petri.


----------



## iguana57 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*

Das ist denke ich immer unterschiedlich. Bei uns z.b. ist es auch erlaubt. Da ist immer sehr viel los mit Friedfisch. Und kann bestätigen das sich die Kollegen eher in den ruhigen Bereichen sammeln.

Petri


----------



## Endmin (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*

Also bei uns ist es erlaubt, aber meistens sowieso zu flach.
Ich würde die Stelle suchen, an der die Strömung etwas nachlässt. Da sind meistens so gut wie alle fischarten die in dem Fluss vorhanden sind, bis auf Wels vllt!


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Abstand zum Wehr*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Ist das Angeln am Wehr bei euch überhaupt erlaubt? Es ist bekannt, dass gerade an Wehren sich die Fische sammeln. Das weiß auch unser Vorstand und hat das Angeln direkt am Wehr verboten. Erst in einem Abstand von 100 Metern ist das Angeln wieder erlaubt. Auch das Anwerfern in Richtung Wehr ist bei uns verboten. Würde erst einmal in die Papiere schauen bevor ich einen Rüffel riskiere.
> 
> Petri.


 
Häufiger als in den Papieren finden sich da sogar Verbote des Gesetzgebers.
Die gelten, unabhängig was in den Paieren steht, oder  ob sich Verbotschilder am Ufer befinden.

Die 100 m ober u. unterhalb vom Wehr, in Gewässern 1. Ordnung in Niedersachen. 
Da der Fischfang dort verboten ist darf dort auch nicht hineingeworfen werden.
Da dies aber oft nicht beachtet wird und immer wieder zu Ärger führt, wird die Schutzzohne oft ausgeweitet.
(In der Weser Pacht 4 auf 250 m z.B)

Aber sicher, sind Top-Stellen.


----------

